# Unusual MBTI and Enneagram Type Combinations



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

double post.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

INTJellectual said:


> @_JungyesMBTIno_
> 
> 
> What I meant in my statement was, 5w6 is the personality that what makes up a classic example of scientist. You don't have to be a real scientist or have a PhD or whatever. 5w6 is also known as the observer, investigator, and problem-solver. And this type could be a mathematician, philosopher, theorists, or anything that have mastered the minute details of his/her interest. Some notable 5w6 are Albert Einstein and Charles Darwin.
> ...


Sorry to come along and correct you but thats simply not wholy accurate. As has been explained many times, educating yourself is a resulting behaviour/manifestation, it isn't exclusive to 5's. As JungyesMBTIno said, there are less intellectual 5's and other types that are considered more intellectual than 5's. Why do you think 5's are referred to as intellectuals? How would you describe intellectualism? I can say that the reason 5's use intellectualism in the way of building up a knowledgable defense to help them feel more adequate in the real world. But thats not the same intellectualism as say, somebody working out a new medicine for an incurable disease etc etc. 6's, 1's, 3's, 4's, 7's and others where applicable can all be of high mental capability and can pursue intellectual endeavours. Thats how it tends to work irl.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

INTJellectual said:


> @_JungyesMBTIno_
> 
> 
> What I meant in my statement was, 5w6 is the personality that what makes up a classic example of scientist. You don't have to be a real scientist or have a PhD or whatever. 5w6 is also known as the observer, investigator, and problem-solver. And this type could be a mathematician, philosopher, theorists, or anything that have mastered the minute details of his/her interest. Some notable 5w6 are Albert Einstein and Charles Darwin.
> ...


Wow, you must have been reading a bunch of garbage. Intelligence has nothing to do with anything in this. Please link me to your sources. Actually, all 3 triads in anyone are called the "3 centers of intelligence." And Einstein was likely not a 5 (more likely a 9) - frankly, the rest probably aren't 5s or 6s either. My twin certainly isn't smarter than me, and I'm a 5w4 (I'm also a very intellectually-inclined person). I know intellectuals who aren't even remotely 5s.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> Sorry to come along and correct you but thats simply not wholy accurate. As has been explained many times, educating yourself is a resulting behaviour/manifestation, it isn't exclusive to 5's. As JungyesMBTIno said, there are less intellectual 5's and other types that are considered more intellectual than 5's. Why do you think 5's are referred to as intellectuals? How would you describe intellectualism? I can say that the reason 5's use intellectualism in the way of building up a knowledgable defense to help them feel more adequate in the real world. But thats not the same intellectualism as say, somebody working out a new medicine for an incurable disease etc etc. 6's, 1's, 3's, 4's, 7's and others where applicable can all be of high mental capability and can pursue intellectual endeavours. Thats how it tends to work irl.


The only reason for using the word "intellectual" with a 5 is the submersion in mind - in intellect. As far as I can tell, it denotes the need to live through the mind that is at the 5's core, and the antagonism to/distance from experience - in this sense the 5 is the most "intellectual", the 6 and 7 close to 5 because of being in the mind center and having a fundamental relationship with mind. 

Problem is, people start to associate the word with a stereotype. It takes on this identity with _quality _of thought, especially outwardly expressed: someone is deemed "intellectual" if they are intelligent, erudite, well-spoken and so forth, while these are qualities you can find in any type if they are pertinent to their foci in life, part of their upbringing, etc. Make the improper distinction, and everyone starts to "look like a 5".


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> Sorry to come along and correct you but thats simply not wholy accurate. As has been explained many times, educating yourself is a resulting behaviour/manifestation, it isn't exclusive to 5's. As JungyesMBTIno said, there are less intellectual 5's and other types that are considered more intellectual than 5's. Why do you think 5's are referred to as intellectuals? How would you describe intellectualism? I can say that the reason 5's use intellectualism in the way of building up a knowledgable defense to help them feel more adequate in the real world. But thats not the same intellectualism as say, somebody working out a new medicine for an incurable disease etc etc. 6's, 1's, 3's, 4's, 7's and others where applicable can all be of high mental capability and can pursue intellectual endeavours. Thats how it tends to work irl.


An intellectual - is a person who uses his or her intellect to study, reflect, or speculate on a variety of different ideas._

in·tel·lec·tu·al·ism_/ˌintlˈekCHo͞oəˌlizəm/
Noun:


The exercise of the intellect at the expense of the emotions.
The theory that knowledge is wholly or mainly derived from pure reason; rationalism.



Why 5s are intellectuals? Acquiring knowledge is the thing that motivates them. This is their MAIN driving force.
Sure, other types may be more intellectual or more intelligent, but the reason why 5 and other types acquire knowledge is different. 5's


 *Basic Fear:* Being useless, helpless, or incapable
 *Basic Desire:* To be capable and competent .
They don't have definite role to play unlike the 3s and the 2s, so they find their role by mastering their craft or their area of interest. And once, confident enough, they are ready to face the world by giving contributions.

I think you misunderstood my other posts.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Wow, you must have been reading a bunch of garbage. Intelligence has nothing to do with anything in this. Please link me to your sources. Actually, all 3 triads in anyone are called the "3 centers of intelligence." And Einstein was likely not a 5 (more likely a 9) - frankly, the rest probably aren't 5s or 6s either. My twin certainly isn't smarter than me, and I'm a 5w4 (I'm also a very intellectually-inclined person). I know intellectuals who aren't even remotely 5s.


Lot of garbage eh? Then, how do you understand Type 5? Do you know its fears? Basic Desire? Addictions? and Defense Mechanism? and How it is different to other types? Then what type is Einstein? Link? Or maybe it's your own personal opinion and understanding of the matter. The reason why Type 5s are perceived by most writers as the most intelligent and the most intellectual simply because, *their mental concentration is so focused by what interests them*. Other types may be more intelligent and intellectual, and knowledge-seeking, but it is not the main reason for them to breathe. It is not their CORE, unlike 5s. I bet many 5s here aren't 5 either, and have only a superficial understanding of Enneagram. Or some are not questioning their being 5 because they are content and because the stereotypes associated with 5s are withdrawn, intellectual, observing, detached, focused.

My browser has a problem with links so I'll just copy-paste from a reliable source.










Ooops... Just google Type 5 enneagram and click on that picture.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> Problem is, people start to associate the word with a stereotype. It takes on this identity with _quality _of thought, especially outwardly expressed: someone is deemed "intellectual" if they are intelligent, erudite, well-spoken and so forth, while these are qualities you can find in any type if they are pertinent to their foci in life, part of their upbringing, etc. Make the improper distinction, and everyone starts to "look like a 5".


Yes. That's why a lot of people are mistyped as 5s by those characteristics. They just don't know the deeper levels.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> The only reason for using the word "intellectual" with a 5 is the submersion in mind - in intellect. As far as I can tell, it denotes the need to live through the mind that is at the 5's core, and the antagonism to/distance from experience - in this sense the 5 is the most "intellectual", the 6 and 7 close to 5 because of being in the mind center and having a fundamental relationship with mind.
> 
> Problem is, people start to associate the word with a stereotype. It takes on this identity with _quality _of thought, especially outwardly expressed: someone is deemed "intellectual" if they are intelligent, erudite, well-spoken and so forth, while these are qualities you can find in any type if they are pertinent to their foci in life, part of their upbringing, etc. Make the improper distinction, and everyone starts to "look like a 5".


The problem with assigning the word - intellectual to a specific type is that it presumes intelligence to a single type and this is problematic later down the line and leads to more stereotypes. Sure 5's intellectualise feelings, experiences etc but thats not the same as calling someone an intellectual. The op didn't make that clear, it seemed vague.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

INTJellectual said:


> That's a deadly combination. The typical dictator, Evil Overlord, lol.
> 
> I have an experienced with an unconscionable, warfreak, remorseless ISTP Type 8 with a criminal mind. (The combination of functions Ti-Se with 8 is dangerous at unhealthy levels, even at average levels).


Some people type Joseph Stalin as ISTP 8. Among the introverted MBTI types the ISTP is the only one I can picture as e-8.

Chris Langan might be another example of an ISTP 8, though on enneagram institute forums I've also seen him being typed as 6w5. However, he makes an impression of a gut triader from his interviews:


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

How about INTJ who is a type 6 or ISTJ who is a type 5? Would you consider it as uncommon?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

SophiaScorpia said:


> How about INTJ who is a type 6 or ISTJ who is a type 5? Would you consider it as uncommon?


I'd consider neither of those particularly uncommon: ISTJ can certainly characterize a knowledge-hoarding mind, and INTJ a questioning one, etc.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

ISTP 2: These can be in conflict with 1 another since ISTPs are freedom loving and insensitive and 2s are helpful and compassionate. But I suppose and ISTP 2 would be more open to being compassionate to others than most ISTPs. Btw the 3rd part of my tritype is 1w2.

ESTJ 6: This can be considered unusual since most ESTJs tend to abhor fear and cowardice.

And Acchi Kocchi an anime I like has an INTP 2 and an INFP 8.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

INTJellectual said:


> I cannot see your link there.
> 
> I agree with you that it's uncommon for introverts to be dominating and controlling like an 8, but I know someone who is an ISTP Type 8, and oh boy, he's so violent, and everyone around him should follow him. He always create this tension around him, always yelling, always angry, lol. We'll never get along.
> 
> ...


My 5 is stronger but I have a lot of 4 in me as well. And I'm interested in using some of my creativity for clothing, though not so much I want to make a career out of it. I'm also subscribed to a girly website (though it has some stuff for boys as well) called zulily, I like how a lot of the clothing looks and I also plan on getting some stuff off there for my little sister.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

treeghost said:


> The most unusual combination I know that I can think of right now is an ISTP 4w5. I think I might've known an ISTJ 4 also. Oh, and I'm pretty sure I know 2 ENTJs who are 9s; if not two, then definitely one.


4w5 is the second in my tritype, and I love it.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> ISTP 2: These can be in conflict with 1 another since ISTPs are freedom loving and insensitive and 2s are helpful and compassionate. But I suppose and ISTP 2 would be more open to being compassionate to others than most ISTPs. Btw the 3rd part of my tritype is 1w2.


I'm sure ISTP 2 would pride themselves in helping people. They would have this "hero complex", especially if they would help in times of crisis like fire, floods, or earthquakes. They love action, and they would get adrenaline rush by helping people in an active way.



SuperDevastation said:


> ESTJ 6: This can be considered unusual since most ESTJs tend to abhor fear and cowardice.


I guess they would be more workaholic and more prone to worry about their work too much. And their being responsible and dutiful would be doubled as having 6 in their enneagram.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I'd like to see an ESxJ 4. It's not improbable, of course. Or an ISTJ 7. 



cyamitide said:


> Some people type Joseph Stalin as ISTP 8. Among the introverted MBTI types the ISTP is the only one I can picture as e-8.
> 
> Chris Langan might be another example of an ISTP 8, though on enneagram institute forums I've also seen him being typed as 6w5. However, he makes an impression of a gut triader from his interviews:


Interesting - I always thought of him as an INTx of some sort, probably INTJ, 584 tritype. That video was really interesting and I definitely saw a lot of 8 influence. Why do you think he is a sensor? I thought his theories seemed very intuitive and not particularly concrete, but maybe I'm misunderstanding the sensing/intuition dichotomy.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I think the overemphasis on correlations between MBTI types and enneagram is just silly. Who cares if a certain MBTI type and enneagram is uncommon? After coming to PerC and learning things and meeting people, a lot of these associations and stereotypes have been shattered. 

Just because a certain type combo is rare or uncommon, doesn't mean it's impossible. Plus it's nice to see people who don't fit statistics running around. :wink:


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Plus it's nice to see people who don't fit statistics running around. :wink:


I have yet to see an INTJ 7


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> I have yet to see an INTJ 7


Oh I'm sure they exist.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Oh I'm sure they exist.


There's no INTJ 7 in PerC yet. But it would be interesting to see the serious nature of an INTJ with the quirkiness of his/her Enneatype 7, lol.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

INFP 378 =:crazy::angry::ninja:

I have seen a few other INFP type 3s. And I think one or two 8s as well. I forgot who the 8s were sadly, but they seemed cool. I would love to see an INFP type 8 interact with an ESTJ type 9.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> I forgot who the 8s were sadly, but they seemed cool. I would love to see an INFP type 8 interact with an ESTJ type 9.


Me too.

I was in a relationship with an ESTJ 6. Sociable, talkative, organised, tradition-loving, the standard garden variety ESTJ. Also, a good bit taller and bulkier than me. It was funny when we both started talking to someone, and after a while pretty much everyone had the same reaction: "wow, I thought I knew who was the boss in your relationship, but no, it's actually the other way around!"


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Well I can't imagine an ESTJ type 9 or type 4.


I think I had an ESTJ boss. But not the kind of boss that is "bossy". They're the kind of boss that you would love. Rational and fair yet they could interact with subordinates pretty nicely without being too dictatorial and serious.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> While I agree with most of what you said, I don't believe in this whole rarity crap - as tempting it is to a 4 like myself who loves feeling special :laughing: There's no actual proof for it, just a few results from samples taken here and there - nothing from *significant *populations.
> 
> It would be so much better if no types were considered better than others, and we should start by letting go of the idea that certain types are more common (and therefore less interesting).


I don't think any type is better than another, but I do think rarity matters. Just because a type is rare it doesn't mean it's better - it just means it's rare, and I think there's merit to that.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

LeaT said:


> I don't think any type is better than another, but I do think rarity matters. Just because a type is rare it doesn't mean it's better - it just means it's rare, and I think there's merit to that.


Lol. It's a known fact that rare is more sought after. Some people believe in it, but there's no real basis for it. Nothing substantial anyway. But believe what you will.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Lol. It's a known fact that rare is more sought after. Some people believe in it, but there's no real basis for it. Nothing substantial anyway. But believe what you will.


Yeah, but it's not like people can control which type they are anyway so why bother? If every person was that rare type then the type at least statistically (not to be confused with actuality) is no longer rare so you just shot yourself in the foot. Congrats! 

I'm an INTP 5. I have a rare MBTI type and enneagram type. Does a small part in me tell me that it's cool to be rare? Sure does, especially the 4 in me, but it doesn't mean I think my type is better. There are a lot of things about me that could be better for sure.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Yeah, but it's not like people can control which type they are anyway so why bother? If every person was that rare type then the type at least statistically (not to be confused with actuality) is no longer rare so you just shot yourself in the foot. Congrats!
> 
> I'm an INTP 5. I have a rare MBTI type and enneagram type. Does a small part in me tell me that it's cool to be rare? Sure does, especially the 4 in me, but it doesn't mean I think my type is better. There are a lot of things about me that could be better for sure.


Do you even get what I'm saying? Rarity is NOT proven. 5 and 4 are *not* rare enneagram types. There is no common or uncommon enneagram type. No study demonstrated that properly, or at all. Get that idea out of your head, it defies the purpose of the enneagram entirely.

I didn't say YOU thought your type was better, just that the notion of rarity in general makes some people feel more superior to others.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Do you even get what I'm saying? Rarity is NOT proven. 5 and 4 are *not* rare enneagram types. There is no common or uncommon enneagram type. No study demonstrated that properly, or at all. Get that idea out of your head, it defies the purpose of the enneagram entirely.
> 
> I didn't say YOU thought your type was better, just that the notion of rarity in general makes some people feel more superior to others.


That's not what you wrote previously - nowhere did you say it was statistically proven or not. I understand that the statistics are not necessarily proven (I've in fact seen studies where 4s seem to be the most common type). If that's what you want to attack though, maybe you should attack that instead of talking about desires of type.

You and I were obviously talking about different things. No need to sound like you got upset about it.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@LeaT

The first thing I told you was:



kaleidoscope said:


> There's no actual proof for it, just a few results from samples taken here and there - nothing from significant populations.


Anyway, it just got frustrating to repeat the same thing over and over. I got my point across, that's all I wanted.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

ESTJ type 4 sister, ya'll. XD Have been talking with her about JCF and the Enneagram for a while. It becomes more and more apparent to both me and her how well Four fits her as I get further and further into the Enneagram. ESTJ is also pretty much confirmed now. 

@_kaleidoscope_, I didn't actually know the statistics were all that off. So perhaps Six isn't as super common as I was led to believe, and Four isn't the super rare special snowflake (as well as 8 and 5)?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> @_kaleidoscope_, I didn't actually know the statistics were all that off. So perhaps Six isn't as super common as I was led to believe, and Four isn't the super rare special snowflake (as well as 8 and 5)?


That's the thing, no one really knows. I've seen some members and mainly Scruffy's sticky claim that 4, 5 and 8 are the rarest types. Where did they get that information though? There's no actual global study done on a *representative *sample. Besides, even if there was, chances are the Enneagram tests administered would more often than not lead to mistyping, due to the nature of the Enneagram itself (largely unconscious). So I'm thinking unless an actual, legitimate Enneagram test is made and a significant number of people actually take it, all claims of rarity and statistics won't be valid. 

I'm more inclined to believe in rarity in terms of stackings, simply because some are more adaptive than others. But on what basis are 4, 5 and 8 called rare? It does make a little sense that 6 may be a common type, simply because there's so much diversity in it and because it encompasses human nature (to put it simply), but that's about it really.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm considering 7 for my core type and apparently xxxJ 7s aren't very common, apparently. But I tend to take one interest and immerse myself into it for a while and then move on to the next one, rather than have a ton of interests going on at once. I do buy a bunch of books/DVDs/video games it takes me years to get around to reading/watching/playing just because I bought too many other books/DVDs/video games though...:wink:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_Lotan_

These correlations don't mean much. For the most part, any MBTI type can be any Enneagram type. I only have two to three reservations that I'll address below. 

Anyway, my first bf was a 7w8 ENTJ. Lol, most 7w8s I know are ENTJs. An ESTJ 7w8 would be interesting for sure. I know there's someone here who types as INTJ 7w8, though I don't remember their username. 


@_Marlowe_, I know..I just laugh at the idea of an ESTJ or even ENTJ Type 4/9. How the fuck is that even possible? Though, while browsing the ESTJ forum, I noticed someone typing as an ESTJ 9. Interesting.

I also don't get IxFP 8.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

@Boss

I know the correlations don't mean much, it's just interesting to see who the oddballs are :laughing:. Though that's neat about the ENTJs you know; I've seen a lot of ExTP 7s but not a lot of ENTJs. (And on an interesting note I took the full RHETI on my friend's phone and scored overwhelmingly 7...hm)

And regarding your other point, the very first time I saw the Enneagram I thought "Unique and individualistic? Well, that's me alright!" and typed myself as a 4. And then I read the full description of 4...and un-typed myself as a 4.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Lotan said:


> @_Boss_
> 
> I know the correlations don't mean much, it's just interesting to see who the oddballs are :laughing:. Though that's neat about the ENTJs you know; I've seen a lot of ExTP 7s but not a lot of ENTJs. (And on an interesting note I took the full RHETI on my friend's phone and scored overwhelmingly 7...hm)
> 
> And regarding your other point, the very first time I saw the Enneagram I thought "Unique and individualistic? Well, that's me alright!" and typed myself as a 4. And then I read the full description of 4...and un-typed myself as a 4.


I know They're just interesting for that reason. Interesting test results. Not a fan of typing by testing, but I also see heavy 7 influence in you. Hope you're enjoying your E-exploration. Out of curiosity, how thorough is the full RHETI?

I was really annoyed when I started to realize I had a 4 wing. I found 4 descriptions very *eye roll* worthy. I was like..Oh Gawd no. Though, I think I'd have seen it all..the day I meet an ESTJ 4..I mean really:laughing:


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Boss said:


> I know They're just interesting for that reason. Interesting test results. Not a fan of typing by testing, but I also see heavy 7 influence in you. Hope you're enjoying your E-exploration. Out of curiosity, how thorough is the full RHETI?
> 
> I was really annoyed when I started to realize I had a 4 wing. I found 4 descriptions very *eye roll* worthy. I was like..Oh Gawd no. Though, I think I'd have seen it all..the day I meet an ESTJ 4..I mean really:laughing:


I'm not going by the test too much but I ordered some books and they always take like 2 weeks (TWO...WEEKS...) to get here (shipping in central canada: a nightmare). I liked the full RHETI better than the sampler, because it gets into the more obscure aspects of each type. Even though I figured I was picking the non-7ish answer on quite a few questions that seemed to compare 7 against another type, I still had enough answers to put 7 as the top result. A lot of the questions were less obvious than the ones in the sampler (even though I try to take the test honestly, I think I have some inevitable biases).

My next highest results were 5 and 4, though...followed by 3, then 8. I expect that 5 to be there always but was surprised to score higher on 4 than 3 or 8. I have scored 4 before due to relating heavily to some aspects of the type without relating to the core.

As for the ESTJ 4, I think that might look something like this...


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

aconite said:


> I believe @_Holunder_ types herself as INTJ 7. Also, INTJs can be pretty quirky, it's just not as apparent as with some other types


Not only am I an INTJ 7, I also work for an INFJ 8. He constantly forgets about my Emails and tries to be fatherly to and protective of me whenever he does happen to have time for me. That's pretty annoying. And yet I can't help but love him. :happy: (In a platonic way.)


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Boss said:


> @_I know..I just laugh at the idea of an ESTJ or even ENTJ Type 4/9. How the fuck is that even possible? Though, while browsing the ESTJ forum, I noticed someone typing as an ESTJ 9. Interesting.
> 
> I also don't get IxFP 8._


_

I think ISFPs are more likely to be CP sixes than eights.

Who is this ESTJ Type 9? If you find their username, let me know. I'm definitely curious to see how that combo works._


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Lotan said:


> As for the ESTJ 4, I think that might look something like this...


Or better yet, this:














(it's supposed to be blood)


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> Or better yet, this:
> 
> View attachment 50718
> 
> ...


That's probably more accurate :laughing:

According to the stickied post, ESFP 5 is the other unicorn of MBTI/Enneagram combinations, with 0 people reported.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Lotan said:


> That's probably more accurate :laughing:
> 
> According to the stickied post, ESFP 5 is the other unicorn of MBTI/Enneagram combinations, with 0 people reported.


Yeah. ESFP 5 is impossible. :laughing:


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

INFJ type 3 would be hard to grasp..


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Raichan said:


> INFJ type 3 would be hard to grasp..


Why? @_Krelian91_ is an INFJ 3w4 IIRC.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

aconite said:


> Why? @_Krelian91_ is an INFJ 3w4 IIRC.


I may be wrong, it's just a subjective opinion. Just a hunch..well in terms of personally projecting, the enneagram I least relate with as an INFJ is 3


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Raichan said:


> I may be wrong, it's just a subjective opinion. Just a hunch..well in terms of personally projecting, the enneagram I least relate with as an INFJ is 3


Oh, I remember his questionnaire quite well, since I was the one who kept convicing him that he's not 4w3 but 3w4 (I guess lots of IxFx Threes mistype as Fours)


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

aconite said:


> Why? @_Krelian91_ is an INFJ 3w4 IIRC.


Indeed I am.  And I'm not the only one.



Raichan said:


> I may be wrong, it's just a subjective opinion. Just a hunch..well in terms of personally projecting, the enneagram I least relate with as an INFJ is 3


But you must also keep in mind that most Three description really suck. Check this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/type-3-forum-achiever/109486-how-would-you-describe-three.html, it will give you a much better idea on what Type 3 is really about.

And for what I can say... I think that Type 3 is really about wanting to surpass your own limits, to wonder if you can be something more than what you are right now and strive to reach that goal. Not the "omg I'm so awesome and I'm adored by everyone and I'm also a cut-throat who thinks only about success and disregard others" which most descriptions indicate as Type 3.



aconite said:


> (I guess lots of IxFx Threes mistype as Fours)


That's exactly what I think. I've actually come to know a lot of INFx Threes that initially mistyped as Four.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Krelian91 said:


> Indeed I am.  And I'm not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's not that uncommon from what I gather. Actually I think Type 3 makes a lot of sense for INFJs (specifically 3w4).


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Raichan said:


> INFJ type 3 would be hard to grasp..


Maybe because I've known 2 INFJ 3s, and probably known them the best of any other INFJs I've known, I find it very easy to grasp. You have to put stereotypes aside & remember that status seeking to boost a sense of value takes many, many forms. 

One of these INFJs I know is very anti-status status - you know, all organic food, independent political party, homeopathic medicine, etc. It's very much an image, an illusion of creating her own success when she's using external markers defined by others (3s have trouble identifying what they feel/want as individuals, outside of these external markers they use to establish value). It's all too neat also; she can't keep it up. There's so much deceit within herself & towards others as she tries. Adopting communal values as your own almost unconsciously seems Fe-ish to me too, and 3s definitely do that.

I find INFP e3 harder to grasp, because of lack of Je _and_ being introverted. However, I think 3, 6 & 9 are the types most likely to have a wide range of MBTI/Jungian types they can correspond to.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> Maybe because I've known 2 INFJ 3s, and probably known them the best of any other INFJs I've known, I find it very easy to grasp. You have to put stereotypes aside & remember that status seeking to boost a sense of value takes many, many forms.
> 
> One of these INFJs I know is very anti-status status - you know, all organic food, independent political party, homeopathic medicine, etc. It's very much an image, an illusion of creating her own success when she's using external markers defined by others (3s have trouble identifying what they feel/want as individuals, outside of these external markers they use to establish value). It's all too neat also; she can't keep it up. There's so much deceit within herself & towards others as she tries. Adopting communal values as your own almost unconsciously seems Fe-ish to me too, and 3s definitely do that.
> 
> I find INFP e3 harder to grasp, because of lack of Je _and_ being introverted. However, I think 3, 6 & 9 are the types most likely to have a wide range of MBTI/Jungian types they can correspond to.


Curious, can you explain further this part: '' It's all too neat also; she can't keep it up. There's so much deceit within herself & towards others as she tries. Adopting communal values as your own almost unconsciously seems Fe-ish to me too, and 3s definitely do that'' in relation to your friend as an example.

It's just INFJs are dom Ni's, not dom Fe's even though their Fe is in the 2nd. As an INFJ 1, I care more about the goal of finding balance rather than keeping up an image that's Fe related. But then again, I'm speaking for myself.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Marlowe

Particulate types as an ESTJ 9.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

darude11 said:


> XNTJ 2 "Let me help you with whatever sh*t you have to do again so you'll have to do me favor later."


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

ROTFLMAO....ohh nice one man.....keep it up


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> ROTFLMAO....ohh nice one man.....keep it up


^.^ Thanks!
However I can't keep it up, rest of combinations sounds too credible to me to be made fun of.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

ESTJ 4: "I have scheduled 45 minutes for contemplating on my sadness followed by 15 minutes wherein you will appreciate my unique vision.

Or else.

If you do a good job you will receive a gold star sticker and express the appropriate amount of appreciation. I'll be checking in three weeks to make sure you've put the sticker in a creative place relevant to your soul and emotions.

Or else."


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I am an INTP 5. Is that unusual?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> I am an INTP 5. Is that unusual?


That's un-unusual. INTP 5 is a not uncommon combo.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> I am an INTP 5. Is that unusual?


It would be a freak of nature if you were an INTP 2 or 7, say.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

kasthu said:


> It would be more unusual if you were an INTP 2 or 7.


I'd like to meet an INTP 8.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

kasthu said:


> It would be a freak of nature if you were an INTP 2 or 7, say.


My brother is INTP 7. And yeah, he's as freak as he seems :laughing:.

For a long time I thought he was an extrovert, and I was surprised when he typed himself as INTP.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

kasthu said:


> It would be a freak of nature if you were an INTP 2 or 7, say.


Why hello there!


----------



## Oprina (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello, everyone. I'm an ESTJ Four. Feel free to gaze upon my awesome rarity.

But, seriously. Why is this combination considered to be so unusual?


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

How about INTJ Type 7? Or INTJ Type 2? I think INTJ Type 4 may be rather unusual, too. 

INTJs...such curious beings.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Curiously said:


> How about INTJ Type 7? Or INTJ Type 2? I think INTJ Type 4 may be rather unusual, too.
> 
> INTJs...such curious beings.


I haven't seen one. The 7 contradicts the serious nature of INTJs. And 2 I don't know. If an INTJ is typed as either 2 or 7, I doubt if that is their real core type. Maybe part of the tri-type or wings.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> The 7 contradicts the serious nature of INTJs. And 2 I don't know. If an INTJ is typed as either 2 or 7, I doubt if that is their real core type. Maybe part of the tri-type or wings.


Oh, I know an INTJ who isn't that serious once you get close to her. She's really good at deadpan.

btw - @Holunder, I hope you don't mind being summoned


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Definitely said:


> Oh, I know an INTJ who isn't that serious once you get close to her. She's really good at deadpan.
> 
> btw - @_Holunder_, I hope you don't mind being summoned


INTJs show off their goofy side if and only if someone is their close friend whom they can be comfortable with.

But with a core 7, are you really sure?


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Oprina said:


> Hello, everyone. I'm an ESTJ Four. Feel free to gaze upon my awesome rarity.
> 
> But, seriously. Why is this combination considered to be so unusual?


Would you say that you are melancholic? If you like art, do you tend to lean on the grotesque and disturbing art?


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> INTJs show off their goofy side if and only if someone is their close friend whom they can be comfortable with.
> 
> But with a core 7, are you really sure?


The INTJ I mentioned is a Six  but Holunder types herself as INTJ 7w8. I believe she explained it somewhere, but I can't find the thread right now.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

7w8 esp SP firsts can be plenty serious, and INTJs can be plenty witty and clever. @_INTJellectual_
Humour comes in more brands than "goofy".  And, 7 is about the avoidance of emotional pain not the inability to be serious.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

Definitely said:


> btw - @_Holunder_, I hope you don't mind being summoned


Not at all!



INTJellectual said:


> I haven't seen one. The 7 contradicts the serious nature of INTJs. And 2 I don't know. If an INTJ is typed as either 2 or 7, I doubt if that is their real core type. Maybe part of the tri-type or wings.


Do not make the mistake of confusing behavior and motivation. Different people express the same things in different ways. For example, some people, when angry, would shout at others, some would show their anger in a more subtle, passive aggressive way, and some might not show it at all and just quietly simmer inside; and yet, they are all angry. In the same way, some MBTI Enneagram combinations look like the stereotype, because the two types' typical behaviors add to each other, while in others, these traits appear more subdued. But just like the person not showing their anger is not necessarily less angry than the person shouting, an INTJ seven is not "less of a seven" than an ESFP seven.

Personally, I'm not a party person, and while I can be upbeat and outgoing, it's not my default behavior. I am very emotional, but mostly act rationally, which might give the impression that I'm not very emotional at all. I want to love what I do, and can heavily fall in love with people (platonically as well as romantically), music, shows and ideas. Some of these things come and go, some stay. I don't want to worry more than strictly necessary, and I have a tendency to just suppress bad feelings, though by now I have somewhat learned to deal with that.

If you'd like to see an INTJ with more stereotypically seven-like behavior though, check out Noel Fielding:





.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Boss said:


> And, 7 is about the avoidance of emotional pain not the inability to be serious.


You are talking about 7's defense mechanism there, and they do it so by*rationalization.*Rationalizing anything and everything about what is going on with them to avoid *suffering* and maintain an image of being *OK.

*But whether they are in serious mode or not, they always have this deep search for happiness and enjoyment, and more often than not, manifests in their style of talking and high energy level.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

@Holunder

Oh, the first INTJ 7 I met here. Interesting...

Btw, I'm just having some audio problems, so I might listen to your youtube link at some future time.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

INTJellectual said:


> You are talking about 7's defense mechanism there, and they do it so by*rationalization.*Rationalizing anything and everything about what is going on with them to avoid *suffering* and maintain an image of being *OK.
> 
> *But whether they are in serious mode or not, they always have this deep search for happiness and enjoyment, and more often than not, manifests in their style of talking and high energy level.


I know the type very well. The point is you're talking about behavioural profiles, not hitting the core of what it means to be a 7. And no, not all 7s are high strung and high energy in the "goofy" talkative sense. That is just a stereotype.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Boss said:


> I know the type very well. The point is you're talking about behavioural profiles, not hitting the core of what it means to be a 7. And no, not all 7s are high strung and high energy in the "goofy" talkative sense. That is just a stereotype.


No. I'm talking about the character structure of 7, and the stereotype you claim I was talking at my above post was a generalization. And I'm sure every 7's are also different in their style in some things because they are affected by their sub-wings, variant stackings, tritypes, upbringing, environment, and genetic makeup all in all. There's just this some optimistic positive thinking vibe around them if they are not in their unhealthy level. That's why they would crack jokes if they are at this mood. And there's a likely higher chance that their jokes, comment or whatever would be offensive to some if they are getting down to a lower health level.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> No. I'm talking about the character structure of 7, and the stereotype you claim I was talking at my above post was a generalization. And I'm sure every 7's are also different in their style in some things because they are affected by their sub-wings, variant stackings, tritypes, upbringing, environment, and genetic makeup all in all. There's just this some optimistic positive thinking vibe around them if they are not in their unhealthy level. That's why they would crack jokes if they are at this mood. And there's a likely higher chance that their jokes, comment or whatever would be offensive to some if they are getting down to a lower health level.


ENTJ 7 here and I consider myself fairly serious even if I have a good sense of humor. The optimism of a 7 is more the belief that everything will work out for them, and thus they might be under-prepared or unwilling to ask for needed help. It doesn't necessarily mean that they have faith in other people, or believe that the world is a good in happy place; I myself am kind of a cynic in that aspect. Nor does that type of optimism mean being upbeat and goofy. But I still tend to believe that I can get through anything and do whatever I put my mind to. XXTJ 7s seem rarer in general, but INTJ 7 is definitely possible, and they might be just as "serious" as an INTJ 5. :wink:

Also, most INTJs I know have a good sense of humor although they trend towards dark humor. Dark humor is my favorite too though.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Lotan said:


> ENTJ 7 here and I consider myself fairly serious even if I have a good sense of humor. *The optimism of a 7 is more the belief that everything will work out for them,* and thus they might be under-prepared or unwilling to ask for needed help. It doesn't necessarily mean that they have faith in other people, or believe that the world is a good in happy place; I myself am kind of a cynic in that aspect. Nor does that type of optimism mean being upbeat and goofy. But I still tend to believe that I can get through anything and do whatever I put my mind to. XXTJ 7s seem rarer in general, but INTJ 7 is definitely possible, and they might be just as "serious" as an INTJ 5. :wink:
> 
> Also, most INTJs I know have a good sense of humor although they trend towards dark humor. Dark humor is my favorite too though.


That's what I meant when I said optimism.

As for the INTJ's dark humor, what did you mean? Is it the sarcasm, brutal joke and sarcasm? That side of me is only expressed if I'm with a close friend, especially if they are an extrovert and a thinker who can take such jokes (cruelty if I must say )m. But I am too cautious if I know that a person is sensitive.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> That's what I meant when I said optimism.
> 
> As for the INTJ's dark humor, what did you mean? Is it the sarcasm, brutal joke and sarcasm? That side of me is only expressed if I'm with a close friend, especially if they are an extrovert and a thinker who can take such jokes (cruelty if I must say )m. But I am too cautious if I know that a person is sensitive.


Yeah I mean that kind of humor. Some may only express it with close friends but it doesn't mean it's not there. And like I said, optimistic people can be serious too.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a heavy 7-wing and-- if we dip into stereotypes a bit--the biggest way it shows in me is that I'm usually the one joking about a situation instead of providing straight-up empathy. My jokes are facetious at best, usually deadpan or exaggerated. ("My leg hurts." "You should cut it off." instead of "Aww I'm sorry.") I can see the humor in many situations, though often I need to work through the bad feelings first; after all, I'm not core-7, not core-optimistic. I can easily be the one urging others to stop being so defeatist / pessimistic / etc. if no one else is, if we're doing a task or getting bad news. It really depends on the situation.

I'm also quite the escapist, which characterizes 7 to a point. Distraction is my main way of coping.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

INTJellectual said:


> No. I'm talking about the character structure of 7, and the stereotype you claim I was talking at my above post was a generalization. And I'm sure every 7's are also different in their style in some things because they are affected by their sub-wings, variant stackings, tritypes, upbringing, environment, and genetic makeup all in all. There's just this some optimistic positive thinking vibe around them if they are not in their unhealthy level. That's why they would crack jokes if they are at this mood. And there's a likely higher chance that their jokes, comment or whatever would be offensive to some if they are getting down to a lower health level.


A stereotype is a subset of generalizations. Having said that, what you presented earlier is also a very common and pervasive type 7 "stereotype". You are presenting an oversimplification there and zoning on in a certain form of humour which isn't Type specific. Obviously a 7 would become more scattered and distracted when going down the levels of health, at point disintegrating to 1 where they become critical, demanding and so on. And yes, plenty of 7s don't literally set out to crack jokes or make people laugh etc. (which you don't associate with the typical INTJ, because that's where this conversation started). 7 humour can be circumstantial, dark, morbid. Heck, people may find even a healthy 7's humour offensive. This humour stuff is unrelated to Type and that's that. @_Lotan_ has covered the optimism point well. Plenty of 7s have a serious demeanour. The optimism is more of an internal worldview than an outward form of expression. In fact, there are 6w7s (not inherently all that optimistic) who seem more outwardly "positive" and optimistic than core 7s, especially 7w8s. There are more layers to the whole deal.


----------



## Oprina (Aug 9, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> Would you say that you are melancholic? If you like art, do you tend to lean on the grotesque and disturbing art?


Yes. I'd say I'm melancholic/choleric. I love art, but I wouldn't say I seek out the grotesque. I look for originality and good execution. Whether or not that is a disturbing painting or not depends on if it meets those standards. I prefer art that feels emotive, so in some ways I am drawn to darker themes, but not limited to them.


----------



## NPPraxis (Oct 9, 2012)

INTJ 3w2 here. Most social INTJ I know, and I know a lot of INTJs. (Good at finding them.)


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Entj 9


----------

